# Protecting PHP code - obfuscation?



## agusgriego (Jul 28, 2004)

Hi... are there any tools (freeware if possible) that could help protecting my PHP code by obfuscating it or by other means?

Thannx in advance,


----------



## scruffy (Jul 28, 2004)

Who's going to see your php code anyway?  are you releasing it as a product, or just running it on a web server?


----------



## andehlu (Jul 28, 2004)

yes if youre running it over apache you wont have to worry about it.


----------



## agusgriego (Jul 28, 2004)

I'm not selling a product. The thing is that I want complex websites I create (and upload to the client's FTP) not to be available to other person who want to modify or steal the code.

This is, i want al the classes i have programmed in PHP to be protected so if anyone comes after me, they can't copy them or modify them.

Thanks,


----------



## scruffy (Jul 28, 2004)

I suppose just putting a copyright notice on them and trusting to people's honesty wouldn't do...

That said, there is a bytecode compiler for php
http://pecl.php.net/package/bcompiler


----------



## TommyWillB (Jul 28, 2004)

Zend Encoder - The Industry Standard in PHP Software Protection


----------



## scruffy (Jul 29, 2004)

only downside to zend is, you have to install extra software at the client's site.  I don't think you do have to do that with bcompiler - it just compiles the php to regular php bytecode, executable by an unmodified php interpreter, but not easily readable by humans


----------



## agusgriego (Jul 29, 2004)

Thanks for all the answers, I think bcompiler is the choice since I don't develop huge complex website costing millions... I only want to protect the code...

Thanks again,


----------

